# Seeking advice on building a double door unit for outdoor shed



## mrcando (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a long shot, but I was wondering if anyone has built or has seen plans to build a double outswing door unit suitable for a utility building, or in my case a 8' by 12' bldg. to be built for air drying wood. My goal is to use two 36" exterior steel clad doors which I will build the jambs, etc. for. I already have one left hand door and will have to find a matching right hand one.It will probably be fairly straightforward, but any ideas or suggestions such as security hinges, weather seal, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks, guys

User avatar
phil

Posts: 5
Joined: Sat Jan 05, 2013 12:51 pm


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

this is what i did for my shop. if your air drying why the weather shield? over size the jamb width and build an astrical down the center . as far as hinges get some ball bearing ones that have a set screw that locks the hinge pin to prevent it from being lifted


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Good advice; I did the same (though not as elegant) for my garage shop. Since I wanted it insulated, I made frames out of 2×4's, skinned outside with T1-11, and inside with 1/2" chip board.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I built it the same way except 1/2 smooth ply on the outside 1x trim, 3/8 inside, insulated with 1-1/2 foam. Inside that I kept the old garage doors and knocked out all the panels and replaced them with glass.


----------



## mrcando (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys.
dannelson, in reference to your query about the weather shield, it's really nothing to do with the weather, but all to do with pest intrusion. I live deep in the woods and constantly must deal with mice, wasps, etc. I plan to install a couple of power vents on the roof and screen covered air intake vents at floor level in the walls around the bldg. By the way, that's a nice shop you have there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is what i did for my spray booth build

if you are looking for seals
these are the best i have found

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/36455


----------



## justineburton (Dec 2, 2014)

That is always possible provided you have the required space. Anyway, you can try also try to use pre-hang Interior doors at http://caldwells.com/door-shop, this is what I used in my garage.


----------

